# Is a High End HDMI Cable Worthwhile



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

I recently bought a Samsung 55 LED, replaced a Samsung 55 DLP with the new LED.

Needless to say the picture is stunning, eye popping, blow your socks off and all those over used expressions.

What I wonder, is would it be a good idea to buy a high end HDMI cable to connect to my DirecTV DVR, HR24-500. Would it make the picture a bit more 'stunning' etc.

As a former audiophile in the 70s and 80s, I strongly believed in such things as Monster cable for the speakers, I couuld hear a difference, and the high end cables to connect receiver to peripherals etc. I was a geek for such, and think it was good.

I don't know enough about tv to know if such a thing for my Samsung (it is not a UHD or 3D) in fact this is it,
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-55-class-54-5-8-diag--led-1080p-smart-hdtv-black/4323009.p?id=1219097781355&skuId=4323009

As you can see, it has quad core processors which I suspect speed up the smart tv loading of netflix etc, I also connected it to my network with ethernet instead of WiFi for the increased speed.

Note also that I only use TV speakers, do not have an HTS. Sound on TV just doesn't matter that much to me.

So it does do 1080p as does my DirecTV DVR, don't know how much 1080p is out there, but I can do it.

So I gusss my question in general is would buying a high end cable like one of these, give my normal HD stations, and Netflix, Amazon, VUDU etc an even sharper image. These are a couple I am looking at

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audioquest-forest-6-5-in-wall-hdmi-cable-black-green/7499045.p?id=1218848533374&skuId=7499045

and I see Monster is still around

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/monster-platinum-series-5-in-wall-hdmi-a-v-cable-black/9900649.p?id=1219043716320&skuId=9900649

My problem is I don't know what "HDMI 1.4b components" means, or if I have any.

and whether this means, if anything, to my equipment......

"For maximum 10.2 Gbps bandwidth compatible with HDMI 1.4 features, including 1080p, 4K video and Blu-ray 3D."

Quite simply, is such a geeky investment a wise thing given my TV and DVR. I was also wondering if it would help my PS3 quality if I bought one for it too.

THanks. From a former wise guy in the electronics world who in his elder years hasn't kept up.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The best place to purchase cable is monoprice.com.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have had one of the cheapest cables made ( DTV installed it ) and one of the mid price range cables hooked up to my Samsung.
I can not tell any difference.
At this moment I am running mine with a set of Component Cables. Same great picture. I don't need HDMI because I do not do the PPV movies and that is basically the only thing that sends 1080p format.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I have had one of the cheapest cables made ( DTV installed it ) and one of the mid price range cables hooked up to my Samsung.
> I can not tell any difference.
> At this moment I am running mine with a set of Component Cables. Same great picture. I don't need HDMI because I do not do the PPV movies and that is basically the only thing that sends 1080p format.


Thx, so if I understand you, these high end hoop de doo cables really only come into play if its 1080p? I rent a little from Vudu, and have very high download speed from Xfinity Blast, so can always get Vudu's HDX versions. But probably not often enough to warrant the cost of such a cable.

If I am getting the 'picture', these expensive cables would do nothing for my normal DirecTV HD stations, which are 1080i. ??

I also have my dvr connected via Component (so have it on both HDMI1 and Component. Not sure if I can see a difference or not, but does component handle 1080p? If so, I can use Component, and Samsungs Smart Hub to go to Vudu and rent a HDX and get it in 1080p. If I am sorting out this info correctly. A big if LOL Thanks


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

I get a decent cable (thick, quad-shielded cable either braided or poly) from Sam's or Costco, usually sold in a two-pack for $19.99, or online. Make sure it specifies the latest HDMI standard or at least v1.4. Paying more than that you'll be wasting your money.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HolmesCo said:


> Thx, so if I understand you, these high end hoop de doo cables really only come into play if its 1080p? I rent a little from Vudu, and have very high download speed from Xfinity Blast, so can always get Vudu's HDX versions. But probably not often enough to warrant the cost of such a cable.
> 
> If I am getting the 'picture', these expensive cables would do nothing for my normal DirecTV HD stations, which are 1080i. ??
> 
> I also have my dvr connected via Component (so have it on both HDMI1 and Component. Not sure if I can see a difference or not, but does component handle 1080p? If so, I can use Component, and Samsungs Smart Hub to go to Vudu and rent a HDX and get it in 1080p. If I am sorting out this info correctly. A big if LOL Thanks


If you have both hooked up to the TV from the DVR you might get an HDCP message on your screen on certain channels like HBO, etc.
I did that when I first hooked up the Components. I called them and the CSR told me to unplug either cable and the message should go away. I chose to do away with the HDMI cable. Back then there were more complaints about the HDCP message than anything else on these boards.
You will never get that with Component cables.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

A high end HDMI cable is a complete waste of money. HDMI is a digital signal. No cable is going to improve the quality. It either works or it doesn't. Get whatever the cheapest cable you can at the length you need and you'll be fine.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

1.4a is the current HDMI in use in most equipment -2.0 &2.1 will support 18 gigs later this year when new equipment is released with newer chip sets that can support that speed for UHD & 4K requirments - your set may be upgrade able or not as it requires chips to be replaced -not able to be done by software upgrades.

Check your TV mfg for more support info-

Any HDMI 1.4a will work with all your current equipment


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It is possible to get a badly made cable with poorly made connections at the end, etc. if I were to buy an expensive cable. I'd probably go with Blue Jeans as Monster's legal team sent a cease and desist, he told them to bring it on as it sounded like fun, and they never persued it. However, I generally go with AmazonBasics over Monoprice, since I have Prime.

I just can't stand Monsters business practices, they've been caught (or maybe Best Buy did it on their own to sell Monster) putting two displays side by side one with monster hdmi and the other "regular" as RCA. When I got a TV I actually tried to get me to deliver it free with no rebate just so I wouldn't have to deal with it. They refused, said they couldn't do that, but would throw in a $150 cable. That says something with they would do that instead of waiving the $50 delivery fee that had a mailin rebate.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have both hooked up to the TV from the DVR you might get an HDCP message on your screen on certain channels like HBO, etc.
> I did that when I first hooked up the Components. I called them and the CSR told me to unplug either cable and the message should go away. I chose to do away with the HDMI cable. Back then there were more complaints about the HDCP message than anything else on these boards.
> You will never get that with Component cables.


Interesting, no I have not seen that message. Tried HBO on both hdmi and component, no msg. Maybe they fixed it? Don't know what HDCP is but I'm not getting it anyway. LOL Thx


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Gocanes said:


> A high end HDMI cable is a complete waste of money. HDMI is a digital signal. No cable is going to improve the quality. It either works or it doesn't. Get whatever the cheapest cable you can at the length you need and you'll be fine.


Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. And as a retired computer tech, I should have.

But as I said, I've been out of the game since I retired from IBM 10 years ago. Senior moments now. LOL

Am I right that all this cable is sending is 1's and 0's ?

If so, only a terrible cable might drop some bits now and then, but your msg tells me a lot and makes me wonder why anybody would spend tons of money on a cable that is just sending bits. If its well made, it will not drop bits, and that's about all you need to think about. Thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

WestDC said:


> 1.4a is the current HDMI in use in most equipment -2.0 &2.1 will support 18 gigs later this year when new equipment is released with newer chip sets that can support that speed for UHD & 4K requirments - your set may be upgrade able or not as it requires chips to be replaced -not able to be done by software upgrades.
> 
> Check your TV mfg for more support info-
> 
> Any HDMI 1.4a will work with all your current equipment


Great concise info. Thanks mucho.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. And as a retired computer tech, I should have.
> 
> But as I said, I've been out of the game since I retired from IBM 10 years ago. Senior moments now. LOL
> 
> ...


I could see if someone had an unusually long run, better shielding may be needed. But I don't see that for a normal length, like 6 feet. But how many use or need something like a 50 foot hdmi cable? And at least in homes, we don't really need anything like plenum grade cabling.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Price of HDMI cables clearly indicate the quality and options available in them.

If you don't believe me just read these reviews: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audioquest-coffee-26-3-hdmi-cable-white/1267512.p?id=1218245467893&skuId=1267512


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow. Do I understand that this is an hdmi cable thst costs $1650 ??!!

The mind reels

Totally baffled..


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

We have our analog stuff (Krell monoblocks) connected via balanced cables. I had to strain to hear a difference for unbalanced RCA, but for balance a big difference. As for HDMI, I tested MANY cables between our bluray, directvs, Apple TV and DVDO VP50 video processor and Pioneer Kuro over the years and found no difference and I stick with Monoprice HDMI, I have been using the Redmeres lately since they are thinner and I have two fifty footers with no problems. But I do not recommend the cheapest (non-Monoprice) HDMI cables because although I never had a problem during testing I have seen multiple posts from people who did have problems that went away after replacing cheapos. I would never use Monster cables for anything, I had some of their "best" ones years ago and they were never worth the money. Save yourself money and get excellent performing HDMI cables from Monoprice. One more thing, I DO NOT use Monoprice analog cables, they don't come close to what I demand, I do use Monoprice HDMI, Ethernet (3000 feet bulk cat 6, and patch) USB, etc from them but never analog. This is not my opinion but my experience, hope this helps.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

mgavs said:


> We have our analog stuff (Krell monoblocks) connected via balanced cables. I had to strain to hear a difference for unbalanced RCA, but for balance a big difference. As for HDMI, I tested MANY cables between our bluray, directvs, Apple TV and DVDO VP50 video processor and Pioneer Kuro over the years and found no difference and I stick with Monoprice HDMI, I have been using the Redmeres lately since they are thinner and I have two fifty footers with no problems. But I do not recommend the cheapest (non-Monoprice) HDMI cables because although I never had a problem during testing I have seen multiple posts from people who did have problems that went away after replacing cheapos. I would never use Monster cables for anything, I had some of their "best" ones years ago and they were never worth the money. Save yourself money and get excellent performing HDMI cables from Monoprice. One more thing, I DO NOT use Monoprice analog cables, they don't come close to what I demand, I do use Monoprice HDMI, Ethernet (3000 feet bulk cat 6, and patch) USB, etc from them but never analog. This is not my opinion but my experience, hope this helps.


Thank you for that reply. Can you show me a specific cable on monoprice that would be good for my setup. I don't mind spending some money, I see some there that are only $1,88 which seems cheapo as you call them. What would you recommend there maybein the $20-$50 range, if they are worth while, its fine with me to pay whatever.

I only need about 5 or 6 ft

Would it be good to change the cable on my PS3 as well? I appreciate it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HolmesCo said:


> Interesting, no I have not seen that message. Tried HBO on both hdmi and component, no msg. Maybe they fixed it? Don't know what HDCP is but I'm not getting it anyway. LOL Thx


HDCP is High Definition Copy Protection, is the mechanism is which content is protected against unauthorized copying and/or recording. HDCP only exist on HDMI connection, although analog signals also had some sort of copy protection known as MicroVision. As long as all of your components are HDCP certified you should not get any HDCP errors.

The biggest issue with HDCP happens when using non-licensed HDMI inline components such as switches and/or splitters because they use non-license keys which usually gets revoked.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HolmesCo said:


> Thank you for that reply. Can you show me a specific cable on monoprice that would be good for my setup. I don't mind spending some money, I see some there that are only $1,88 which seems cheapo as you call them. What would you recommend there maybein the $20-$50 range, if they are worth while, its fine with me to pay whatever.
> 
> I only need about 5 or 6 ft
> 
> Would it be good to change the cable on my PS3 as well? I appreciate it.


all you really need is a high speed HDMI cable from a reputable source. Monoprice happens to be one of them. There is absolutely no reason to buy an overpriced HDMI cable.

The reason for the reputable source is because some manufacturers or dealers claim that their cables are high speed when in reality they aren't

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I have used many of their models with never an issue. Now I buy these 18Gbs models since they are thinner, future proof and very affordable: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10255 , see model 10765. I have tried all the models and they work fine.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

mgavs said:


> We have our analog stuff (Krell monoblocks) connected via balanced cables. I had to strain to hear a difference for unbalanced RCA, but for balance a big difference. As for HDMI, I tested MANY cables between our bluray, directvs, Apple TV and DVDO VP50 video processor and Pioneer Kuro over the years and found no difference and I stick with Monoprice HDMI, I have been using the Redmeres lately since they are thinner and I have two fifty footers with no problems. But I do not recommend the cheapest (non-Monoprice) HDMI cables because although I never had a problem during testing I have seen multiple posts from people who did have problems that went away after replacing cheapos. I would never use Monster cables for anything, I had some of their "best" ones years ago and they were never worth the money. Save yourself money and get excellent performing HDMI cables from Monoprice. One more thing, I DO NOT use Monoprice analog cables, they don't come close to what I demand, I do use Monoprice HDMI, Ethernet (3000 feet bulk cat 6, and patch) USB, etc from them but never analog. This is not my opinion but my experience, hope this helps.


I guess the reason I prefer Best Buy is I have plenty of Rewards Certs there so can basically get anything free there. Are these any good?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-8-in-wall-hdmi-cable-black/3720011.p?id=1219093274797&skuId=3720011

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audioquest-slinky-6-6-hdmi-cable-blue-black/8918287.p?id=1218946988333&skuId=8918287

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dynex-6-hdmi-cables-2-pack/2634788.p?id=1218343207814&skuId=2634788

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-8-hdmi-cable/2634815.p?id=1218343209148&skuId=2634815

Thanks to all for your input


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe this is my best bet, I don't need 30ft, just 4 or 5. Is this a good cable? I see it says redmere and 18gbs

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025508&p_id=10765&seq=1&format=2

Danke


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I would never buy those BB, why when you can get an 18Gbs for $17.10? But that's just me. But if it's free and works that's hard to beat, but I thought you were looking for something good. Good luck.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, 10765 is the one I mentioned.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

mgavs said:


> I would never buy those BB, why when you can get an 18Gbs for $17.10? But that's just me. But if it's free and works that's hard to beat, but I thought you were looking for something good. Good luck.


Chuckle, yes I hear you. I just don't understand the jargon etc, thats why I asked here, and you gave me what appears to be great info. The 10765 is it, from monoprice. Do you think its worth it for a PS3 also, make games look better etc? I guess "It can't hoit"



Thanks very much.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HolmesCo said:


> Maybe this is my best bet, I don't need 30ft, just 4 or 5. Is this a good cable? I see it says redmere and 18gbs
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025508&p_id=10765&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Danke


I have 1 of these on my son's TV system. Mitsubishi Deep Color 52" LCD.
The one I was using on my Samsung was this also.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-6-in-wall-hdmi-cable/2634897.p?id=1218343205770&skuId=2634897

I like the fatter cables. It appears to me to be better insulated and keep out stray signals from leaking thru to the actual wires in the cable. They are stiffer and less likely to bend the wires inside of them. Stiffer could also make it more difficult to connect.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As mentioned, you'll either get the signal or you won't, very unlike analog where there are shades of "getting it". 

So it won't make your PS whatever's picture look better. 

Well..... Except for a possible mental "improvement": If you add something that you think will make the picture better, then picture may look better to you, though nothing's changed. Kinda like a placebo.

¡Vaya con Dios! Don't sweat the small stuff, and ENJOY!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It should be noted that HDMI 2.x doesn't require different cables from HDMI 1.x. A cable that supports High Speed HDMI is all you need as HDMI uses the same cable to achieve higher transfer rates than were available under the old standards.

This page talks about what's available:

http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/buying_guide.aspx


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> They are stiffer and less likely to bend the wires inside of them. Stiffer could also make it more difficult to connect.


Stiffer cables are more likely to experience fatigue when they are bent. The thin cables often use electronics to insure integrity.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> It should be noted that HDMI 2.x doesn't require different cables from HDMI 1.x. A cable that supports High Speed HDMI is all you need as HDMI uses the same cable to achieve higher transfer rates than were available under the old standards.
> 
> This page talks about what's available:
> 
> http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/buying_guide.aspx


Thanks for that link. Very helpful


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Throw away all the old ones and get these, flexible and future proof for now.

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-FLEX-HDMI-Cable-Feet/dp/B004LTE5JI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1430095319&sr=8-5&keywords=mediabridge


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> HDCP is High Definition Copy Protection, is the mechanism is which content is protected against unauthorized copying and/or recording. HDCP only exist on HDMI connection, although analog signals also had some sort of copy protection known as MicroVision. As long as all of your components are HDCP certified you should not get any HDCP errors.
> 
> The biggest issue with HDCP happens when using non-licensed HDMI inline components such as switches and/or splitters because they use non-license keys which usually gets revoked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I decided to purchase some HDCP cables.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ronton3 said:


> Throw away all the old ones and get these, flexible and future proof for now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-FLEX-HDMI-Cable-Feet/dp/B004LTE5JI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1430095319&sr=8-5&keywords=mediabridge


awesome find! If I was in need of HDMI cables, these are the ones I would buy.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> I decided to purchase some HDCP cables.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


HDCP is a feature you would not look for on an HDMI cable, however a poorly made cable can certainly hinder the process.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

ronton3 said:


> Throw away all the old ones and get these, flexible and future proof for now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-FLEX-HDMI-Cable-Feet/dp/B004LTE5JI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1430095319&sr=8-5&keywords=mediabridge


Wow. Looks like the jackpot. I esp like the company responding to the only one star review.

I belong to Prime too. Just msy do as you suggested. I need 4 total.

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been using MediaBridge cables for a while... haven't had any issues that I'm aware of thus far (knock on wood) and they were the cheapest price-wise at the time. I think there might be a few others around the same price by now, though... but as long as they're in business, I plan on buying more of theirs next time I need any.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have some of their audio cables also, just regret it took me so long to find them. If I ever need a switch or some such, if they have that is what I will get.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> HDCP is a feature you would not look for on an HDMI cable, however a poorly made cable can certainly hinder the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


i purchased these cables because on some channels I see something about HDCP. I was the led by a DISH peep to purchase HDCP cables.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> i purchased these cables because on some channels I see something about HDCP. I was the led by a DISH peep to purchase HDCP cables.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


HDMI and HDCP go together. For instance: The Component cables do not do HDCP. So if you have an HDMI cable it can do HDCP.
The real factor is whether the TV can do HDCP or not. Most can.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> HDMI and HDCP go together. For instance: The Component cables do not do HDCP. So if you have an HDMI cable it can do HDCP.
> The real factor is whether the TV can do HDCP or not. Most can.


Why do I get this when either looking at SYFY channel or playing back a recording from the same channel?









Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Why do I get this when either looking at SYFY channel or playing back a recording from the same channel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the Brand and Model number of the TV ? How old is it ?
Try a set of component cables ( Red, Blue and Green for Video & Red and White for Audio ). They will play thru this and they do 1080i and 720p just as good as the HDMI cables. ( I have my TV hooked up with them for several years now ).


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Why do I get this when either looking at SYFY channel or playing back a recording from the same channel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check to see if your TV is HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) compliant. If it is then try a different HDMI cable. If it isn't your going to have to use component cables.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> What is the Brand and Model number of the TV ? How old is it ?
> Try a set of component cables ( Red, Blue and Green for Video & Red and White for Audio ). They will play thru this and they do 1080i and 720p just as good as the HDMI cables. ( I have my TV hooked up with them for several years now ).


The TV has both component and composite connections as well as the HDMI connection. The HDMI/HDCP compatible wire should work.

Look at the ones that I purchased.

Go to eBay and search for item number 271820175130.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> The TV has both component and composite connections as well as the HDMI connection. The HDMI/HDCP compatible wire should work.
> 
> Look at the ones that I purchased.
> 
> ...


It is not about the HDMI cable that you are using it is about your TV.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Check to see if your TV is HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) compliant. If it is then try a different HDMI cable. If it isn't your going to have to use component cables.


On the back of the Hopper there in only video connections for the component connection. How would I get sound to the TV from the hopper?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Check to see if your TV is HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) compliant. If it is then try a different HDMI cable. If it isn't your going to have to use component cables.


I looked in the users guide for the TV and there is not any reference to HDCP only HDMI.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> It is not about the HDMI cable that you are using it is about your TV.


That is why I wrote about the different connections on the TV.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I looked in the users guide for the TV and there is not any reference to HDCP only HDMI.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


What is the brand and model number of your TV?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> On the back of the Hopper there in only video connections for the component connection. How would I get sound to the TV from the hopper?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


RCA Audio Out or Optical Audio Out.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

So these would be connected from the Right and Left audio out connections under the component out connections to the TV correct?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> So these would be connected from the Right and Left audio out connections under the component out connections to the TV correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> The best place to purchase cable is monoprice.com.


Monoprice has a pink 3' 18Gbps HDMI cable on sale for $1 today: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=11189

They also come in 6', 10' and 15' lengths, for $2, $3 and $4 respectively.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Well. Received the HDCP cable today. Hooked to TV and Hooper. No change. Still see the HDCP computability message. So I disconnected the HDCP cable hooked to the RCA Red, White, Red connections still the same problem. Looks like SYFY will start loosing viewers because of this HDCP thing.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Well. Received the HDCP cable today. Hooked to TV and Hooper. No change. Still see the HDCP computability message. So I disconnected the HDCP cable hooked to the RCA Red, White, Red connections still the same problem. Looks like SYFY will start loosing viewers because of this HDCP thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Unplug anything connected to the TV from the DirecTV receiver and hook it up with component cables ( Red, Blue and Green for Video and use the Red and White for Audio ) and that message will go away and the channels will play in HD 720p or 1080i.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Unplug anything connected to the TV from the DirecTV receiver and hook it up with component cables ( Red, Blue and Green for Video and use the Red and White for Audio ) and that message will go away and the channels will play in HD 720p or 1080i.


Direct TV yuck. I have DISH with Hopper. Will have to see if the component cables then.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> Well. Received the HDCP cable today. Hooked to TV and Hooper. No change. Still see the HDCP computability message. So I disconnected the HDCP cable hooked to the RCA Red, White, Red connections still the same problem. Looks like SYFY will start loosing viewers because of this HDCP thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


 wait. Are you seeing an HDCP error when using composite cables? If so there is more going on.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Never purchased composite cables. Used the red, white, yellow component hookup.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Never purchased composite cables. Used the red, white, yellow component hookup.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Red, White and Yellow are Composite. The 1 Yellow cable is the video and the red and white are the left and right audio.

Component Cables, Red, Blue and Green for Video and the red and white are the same as just written for left and right Audio.
Don't spend a lot of money for them. They are analog, not digital and a relatively cheap set works just fine.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Red, White and Yellow are Composite. The 1 Yellow cable is the video and the red and white are the left and right audio.
> 
> Component Cables, Red, Blue and Green for Video and the red and white are the same as just written for left and right Audio.
> Don't spend a lot of money for them. They are analog, not digital and a relatively cheap set works just fine.


OK used the component cables and still same screen shot. Also disconnected the HDMI cable.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> Well. Received the HDCP cable today. Hooked to TV and Hooper. No change. Still see the HDCP computability message. So I disconnected the HDCP cable hooked to the RCA Red, White, Red connections still the same problem. Looks like SYFY will start loosing viewers because of this HDCP thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


you should use a word HDMI if don't understand HDCP acronym


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> you should use a word HDMI if don't understand HDCP acronym


HDCP is why the channel will not display that is why I used HDCP.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Direct TV yuck.* I have DISH with Hopper*. Will have to see if the component cables then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I did not understand that you had Dish networks Hopper. I know zero about them.
However, try resetting the Hopper or Unplug it for 15 seconds and plug it back in and this will also reset it.
Leave the Component cables hooked up.

You have been questioning the Red and White as left and right for audio. Do you get sound on other channels ? If yes, it seems you have them in the right connections.

Edit/Add: I am looking at a manual of the Hopper. The Red, Blue and Green cables ( these are probably bonded together except for the last few inches ) go into the bottom connections. The Red and White ( probably also bonded together ) goes in the top where the red, white and yellow connection is.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I did not understand that you had Dish networks Hopper. I know zero about them.
> However, try resetting the Hopper or Unplug it for 15 seconds and plug it back in and this will also reset it.
> Leave the Component cables hooked up.
> 
> ...


Yes other channels are fine. The only ones that does not come is SYFY. The red, white and the, and yellow lines are hooked on the top connections on the Hopper.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're only using 3 cables... red/white/yellow then you are not using component.

You need to find a set of cables to use the component red/green/blue for video and then the red/white for audio. It doesn't sound like you have ever done that.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you're only using 3 cables... red/white/yellow then you are not using component.
> 
> You need to find a set of cables to use the component red/green/blue for video and then the red/white for audio. It doesn't sound like you have ever done that.


No that is my next step.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Yes other channels are fine. The only ones that does not come is SYFY. The red, white and the, and yellow lines are hooked on the top connections on the Hopper.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Unplug the yellow cable !
Do you have the Red, Blue and Green in the bottom connections ????? It is critical.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Unplug the yellow cable !
> Do you have the Red, Blue and Green in the bottom connections ????? It is critical.


Yes on the Hopper as well as the TV.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Yes on the Hopper as well as the TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


If you are still getting that message I think it is time for you to call Dish and talk to them and let them get you to try some things while they are on the phone,
or,
call them and get a service call to see why it is doing that.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are still getting that message I think it is time for you to call Dish and talk to them and let them get you to try some things while they are on the phone,
> or,
> call them and get a service call to see why it is doing that.


When I get the monies I will purchase the red, blue, green lines to see if that works.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> When I get the monies I will purchase the red, blue, green lines to see if that works.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


This is cheating, but it is worth a try.
Use the red white and yellow cables you have.
Plug the red into the red on the bottom, the white one into the green one on the bottom and the yellow one into the blue one on the bottom of the Hopper.
Do the same thing on the TV making sure that you do not mix up the colors.
This will do the same thing sort of. You will not have any sound but you will have video in Component form.
If that makes the message go away, then go purchase the Component cable set.

You will need to choose that Input / Source using your TV remote.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Or just add audio cables.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Or just add audio cables.


Yes, if he has a pair of them he should use those for sound.
Thanks for adding that.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, if he has a pair of them he should use those for sound.
> Thanks for adding that.


Is everyone on this forum a he? I am not. Video and sound work great. Unhooked HDMI cable still see that crazy screen nonsense. One thing good this freed up a HDMI connection on my TV.

Oh yes no need to purchase any new cables either.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

ESPN does not display either. This HDCP thing does not make any sense. Paying for these channels should be able to watch them.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Ok contacted DISH on there online help window. The fix was so simple and took like 5 seconds.

If this happens to others all you do is tune to the channel that has this message. Press the up and down arrow key like you are changing channels. What thus does is refresh the channel or actually all of these channels.

The HDMI cable should still work then.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Ok contacted DISH on there online help window. The fix was so simple and took like 5 seconds.
> 
> If this happens to others all you do is tune to the channel that has this message. Press the up and down arrow key like you are changing channels. What thus does is refresh the channel or actually all of these channels.
> 
> ...


Glad you contacted them and it is working for you now. I would not have lived long enough to come up with that, especially since I have DirecTV and nothing to try out to simulate your problem.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That is why I wrote the solution here. No one else had suggested this either. I am guessing such a simple fix no one thought of it.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Is everyone on this forum a he? I am not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Full Definition of HE.

1 : that male one who is neither speaker nor hearer <he is my father> - compare him, his, it, she, they.

2 -used in a generic sense or when the sex of the person is unspecified <he thathath ears to hear, let him hear - Matthew 11:15(Authorized Version)> <one should do the best he can>


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it's sad that "he" as the impersonal pronoun is no longer widely understood to be just that. And not that many pay attention to plural-singular forms. 

"Will everyone remove his hat, please?" -Both the impersonal possessive and parallel construction. Too often we hear "To each their own".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> *Is everyone on this forum a he? *I am not. Video and sound work great. Unhooked HDMI cable still see that crazy screen nonsense. One thing good this freed up a HDMI connection on my TV.
> 
> Oh yes no need to purchase any new cables either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Most of us are a HE.
There are / have been some sharp ladies on here that DIY.
Most ladies, from my personal experience would pick up the phone and call the provider and have them come out and fix it.
I commend all the ladies that attempt the fix for themselves first. Probably why I root for Danica Patrick in Nascar.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> *Is everyone on this forum a he? I am not. Video and sound work great. Unhooked HDMI cable still see that crazy screen nonsense. One thing good this freed up a HDMI connection on my TV.
> 
> Oh yes no need to purchase any new cables either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app*


*To be fair, your profile states "Gender: Not Telling" nor does your user name indicate your gender.*



damondlt said:


> *Full Definition of HE.
> 
> 1 : that male one who is neither speaker nor hearer <he is my father> - compare him, his, it, she, they.
> 
> 2 -used in a generic sense or when the sex of the person is unspecified <he thathath ears to hear, let him hear - Matthew 11:15(Authorized Version)> <one should do the best he can>*


*Good examples.*


Laxguy said:


> *Yes, it's sad that "he" as the impersonal pronoun is no longer widely understood to be just that. And not that many pay attention to plural-singular forms. *
> 
> *"Will everyone remove his hat, please?" -Both the impersonal possessive and parallel construction. Too often we hear "To each their own". *


*Agree.*


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Full Definition of HE.
> 
> 1 : that male one who is neither speaker nor hearer <he is my father> - compare him, his, it, she, they.
> 
> 2 -used in a generic sense or when the sex of the person is unspecified <he thathath ears to hear, let him hear - Matthew 11:15(Authorized Version)> <one should do the best he can>


Defined and instituted by a male no doubt.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> *To be fair, your profile states "Gender: Not Telling" nor does your user name indicate your gender.*
> 
> *Good examples.*
> 
> *Agree.*


I never knew that. Will have to figure out how to fix that.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Defined and instituted by a male no doubt.


A whole passel of 'em, 3-400 years ago.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> Defined and instituted by a male no doubt.


I try to use "TS" (topic starter) or "they" ("supplicant" goes too far back for most to understand) when I suspect it might be a question but it surely isn't meant as a slight. Using the handle is also an alternative.

I grew up listening to tirades from a feminist (someone who professes female equality) who at the same time insisted that references should be "she-person" or "he-person" making it clear that it was important to go way out of one's way distinguish between supposed equals. She never really understood the paradox.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Defined and instituted by a male no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Humans have always been known as MAN!

HE has always been used when a gender is not specified. 
Like it or not , Woman have only had rights less than 100 years.
Sorry but that's facts that can't be changed from thousands of years of habits in less than 100 years time.
Women in many countries now, still don't have the freedoms of men.

Do I agree, No! 
but it doesn't change practices and definitions that have been in place for thousands of years.
And the fact that you post so rarely, it's hard to tell, when you been here since 2006 and we barely know you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I should know the outcome when I saw "HDCP cable" wording


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> I try to use "TS" (topic starter) or "they" ("supplicant" goes too far back for most to understand) when I suspect it might be a question but it surely isn't meant as a slight. Using the handle is also an alternative.


I use "OP", eschewing "TS" as it was widely used in my youth with a very different meaning. I rather like supplicant, but it's almost medieval.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> I use "OP", eschewing "TS" as it was widely used in my youth with a very different meaning.


I use OP to refer to the original post as opposed to the original poster. The topic starter usually posts more than just the OP.


> I rather like supplicant, but it's almost medieval.


Actually it goes back to the style of Socrates.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Oracle


----------

